# Rock concert benefiting Toys For Tots December 3



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Hey everybody, every year my band does a special Toys For Tots benefit show where we take cover songs and change the lyrics to Christmas themed.
We hand our programs so everyone can sing along.

Last year we were able to donate 8 big boxes of toys!

This is an ages event so bring the kids.

Let's help put some toys under the tree for less fortunate kids. Hope to see ya there!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We'll be on performing twice live on Fox 26 Friday, December 2nd sometime between 7 and 9 a.m. if you want a sample.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Houston Music News' writeup on the band:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

This Saturday!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Our Fox morning show appearance went great...I'll post a link to the vid when they put it on their site. Hope to see some of you at our toy drive show tomorrow night! Come introduce yourself, I'm the one on the far right.

Randy


----------

